

Here’s how you can get an invite to Google+ right now - silkodyssey
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/06/30/google-invites-not-working-we-have-a-solution/?awesm=tnw.to_19n7S&utm_campaign=&utm_medium=tnw.to-other&utm_source=direct-tnw.to&utm_content=spreadus_master

======
silkodyssey
Anyone kind enough to send me an invite? My address is in my profile.

~~~
rawatson
Just sent one with the method in the post. Let me know if it works.

~~~
silkodyssey
It did thanks!

~~~
zzleeper
Would you mind sending one? Email in same spot as yours =)

~~~
silkodyssey
Just sent you an invite!

------
jtap
If anyone still feels like inviting. I would like one. My email is in my
profile.

~~~
jtap
Thanks, got it.

------
mitchellboy
wish you posted the information her so we didn`t have to visit your blog

